# SpeedTrialUSA driving school @ GingerMan Raceway April 17



## speedtrialbrian (Mar 28, 2003)

Hello fellow enthusiasts, 

SpeedTrialUSA has an instructional road racing school for enthusiasts of all driving levels, with all makes and models of car, coming up Saturday, April 17, at GingerMan Raceway in South Haven, MI. Since our events are aimed at all levels of drivers and cars, there is something for everybody. This is your chance to take your driving skills and your car to the limit while learning the basics of auto racing in a safe, fun, and controlled environment. 










This event is $135 for the day which includes intstruction for all levels of driver and also your tech inspection. We will be running our groups in 20 minute sessions, so you will have a ton of track time! Arrive at the track at 7:30am, Drivers meeting at 8:30 am, first session begins at 9am. 

To register online, or for more information, please check out our site: www.speedtrialusa.com. 

I hope to see some of you there. 

Race-on, 

Brian.


----------



## MoonShine (Apr 7, 2004)

Speed Trial :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

that is something I wanna build in a empty lot for myself

But I want a longer straight-a-way. Somethin like 3 miles so I can check top end for any car


----------

